# Help! Fracino not filling boiler



## Dannyboy (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi, thank you for clicking my post.

I have a Fracino Contempo dual fuel coffee machine in my coffee trailer. It is around six years old. It is tank fed with a water pump.

The machine now has become very unreliable. It switches on and runs okay but when the machine asks for water it can be very temperamental.

the filling light always lights up when it asks for water and you can hear a low noise from the water pump but it doesn't always let water in. (you can hear a tin like noise when the water comes in)

Sometimes when drawing water from the machine it will activate the pump but not let water in. Sometimes then when pulling an espresso you will hear the noise change and the tank will refill. But this is very temperamental.

I have noticed if the machine water gets low I can move manual fill up and down. This simple flick seems to activate the valve and it fills the boiler.

I have checked the probe and it seems to be working (fairly clean) and when unplugged it asked for water and when earthed it stopped.

I have replaced the solenoid valve as I thought this may be sticking.

any suggestions would be really helpful thank you

Danny


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Dannyboy Welcome to the forum

I would have recommended solenoid valve replacement, if that has not fixed it...I think you need to check for a wiring fault, solenoid to control box. It might (unfortunately) be a bad component in the control box, which you might have to replace unless you know someone who can test/repair it.

Of course I am making the massive assumption the machine it well maintained, not scaled up and nothing else is happening/happened you failed to mention


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 18, 2021)

Thank you for the reply. 
I will check the wires but feared it might be the control box. Think there is three wires going to the valve.

Machine has been looked after and never had any issues with scale have always backflushed after use with cafiza.

Actually the machine does have another issue with the left espresso arm not working. Doesn't get any pressure. Think that's electrics as well. Hadn't considered they could be connected but if it's the module.


----------



## dannyboy0765 (2 mo ago)

Hi Danny Can I ask if the solenoid fixed your problem? As i having the same issues currently with mine Thanks Daniel


----------

